# LBJ's sideline antics



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*

Towards the end, not sure where I stand on this since I didn't see it. If he's having fun out there, nothing wrong with that, but if its to taunt the opposing team, its not a good look for him. Dancing the entire time does sound like over doing it though.



> Also, LeBron James(notes) was dancing the entire game. Just making an *** of himself.
> 
> We're out of excuses for this guy. If he's so desperate for attention on a random Sunday afternoon game in Milwaukee, then what hope is there for him to just be a stud on the court and secure with himself one the whistle blows?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

He was dancing again? I only saw him dancing against the Bulls the other night, looking like an assclown.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It doesn't really make a difference on the court, but he does look like a clown. He should cut that **** out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys a ****ing douche. Someone should throw a basketball at his head next time he does that ****.

He might as well be yelling "Look at me everyone! Look at me! Look what I'm doing!" What a ****ing loser.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

who cares? guy is LeBron James. that's his personality.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT said:


> who cares? guy is LeBron James. that's his personality.


Being a cocky douchebag is his personality?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

R-Star is a LeBron hattterrrrrrrrr


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> R-Star is a LeBron hattterrrrrrrrr


Guy is one of the most amazing guys to ever pick up a basketball. I just really don't like the guy personally.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm all for sportsmanship, but to be honest, I couldn't give a ****. If the guys wants to dance, let him dance.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea I'd say that **** is borderline unsportsmanlike/taunting. But he's not the only star to act like a douche unfortunately.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If I was playing and losing a pickup game somewhere, and some ******* started clapping and dancing on the sideline, I'd walk over and knock him the **** out.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He should join the and1 tour if he wants to do all that stuff.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

FX™ said:


> I'm all for sportsmanship, but to be honest, I couldn't give a ****. If the guys wants to dance, let him dance.


for real. who gives a ****? somebody is always crying about how these athletes are behaving.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT said:


> for real. who gives a ****? somebody is always crying about how these athletes are behaving.


Possibly because they don't like what they're doing? That could be why.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So because he's a superstar he can't have fun? When that French piece of **** Turiaf was on the sideline doing his lame *** dances when they were up 25 and someone made a layup everyone called him a great teammate that had a love for the game. I don't like it, but I don't see how him being a superstar makes it any different.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> So because he's a superstar he can't have fun? When that French piece of **** Turiaf was on the sideline doing his lame *** dances when they were up 25 and someone made a layup everyone called him a great teammate that had a love for the game. I don't like it, but I don't see how him being a superstar makes it any different.


I never even heard about that. Chances are most others didn't either.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> So because he's a superstar he can't have fun? When that French piece of **** Turiaf was on the sideline doing his lame *** dances when they were up 25 and someone made a layup everyone called him a great teammate that had a love for the game. I don't like it, but I don't see how him being a superstar makes it any different.


That was the point of the BDL article. Turiaf is a joker/scrub, LBJ is arguably the face of the league. He shouldnt be doing what the joker is doing.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Possibly because they don't like what they're doing? That could be why.


stop whining.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Beat him and he won't be doing it; simple as that


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT said:


> stop whining.


Who's whinning here. Me, or you?

"Leave him alone! Why do you care? Leave Lebron alone!"

Shut up.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Who's whinning here. Me, or you?


pretty clearly its you.



> "Leave him alone! Why do you care? Leave Lebron alone!"
> 
> Shut up.


:laugh: ok.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What a pathetic response.


----------



## Reisedoggy (Aug 27, 2004)

So he dances around like he is at def comedy jam when he wins.. but when he loses he won't even shake the other teams hand...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not that big a deal - people just love to turn trivial things into something unnecessarily big.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone in the league has a problem with it, they should fix it with a McHale/Rambis clothesline.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> What a pathetic response.


kind of like whining about an athlete enjoying himself at a basketball game? indeed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Reisedoggy said:


> So he dances around like he is at def comedy jam when he wins.. but when he loses he won't even shake the other teams hand...


He couldn't shake hands. He was rushing to his mommies house.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

lol somewhat relevant: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-bIhCBSrzU


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LeBron James acting like an *** clown again. At leas Noah isn't a coward to say something to Lebron James. The Cavs were up 19 points and Bron starts dancing because he was fouled and gets to go to the free throw line. That's not having fun, that's called being an arrogant SOB. LBJ and the entire Cavs organization is complete trash. 

I also watched the Bucks/Cavs game, as I'm a big fan of Jennings, but Bron was dancing on the sidelines, and jumping out of his chair anytime the Cavs were about to attempt a shot or made a bucket. The reason is in the game during one of the quarters the Bucks missed 16 straight shots, and the Cavs scored countless times on the other end. As the Bucks were being dismantled, Bron kept dancing, and doing these Mr Olympia poses on the sidelines. Which shows zero class, and screams attention whore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT said:


> kind of like whining about an athlete enjoying himself at a basketball game? indeed.


Huh? How is that at all similar?


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

All this really proves is that LeBron is a douche. Whatever, he's allowed to be a douche. Doesn't mean everyone needs to be up in arms comparing him to Damon Jones or something stupid like that.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

When I saw LeBron James dancing on the sidelines vs. Chicago, the first thing I thought about was the rule that a player should get a technical foul for leaving the bench. I know LeBron wasn't trying to go on the floor to stop a fight or anything, but he essentially was mocking his opposition.

That's one of those things where a steamed player could go after LeBron or one of his teammates, particularly when it's being done in a blowout game. He's purposely bringing attention to himself away from the game, being a distraction. There is a difference between actually showing emotion and doing choreographed dances and skits that tells the other team you're not taking them seriously.

Personally, the front office should announce it will give a team and/or a player or players a technical foul and that will end it. Otherwise, it may continue until something worse than Joakim Noah talking trash to LeBron.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh..another LeBron thread


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Honestly, I dont have a problem with this. Im a huge advocate of people putting up a show for entertainment. I mean, I would'nt lie, Im waiting for that day to see Ron Artest bust a move out there. But Lebron crossed a line between having fun and looking like a sore loser the moment Lebron came to the Bulls bench to confront Noah.



I was like "Dude, you brought this upon yourself shoot your damn FT's and let it go"


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

I believe that's why some people are making the "LeBron is a douche bag" comments. LeBron James was doing something that essentially was making light of the game/taunting the opposing team and then acted like the opposing team is not supposed to say something to him.

He really should have thought that out and realize some players aren't going to dismiss his elctro-Jackson 5 routine as "LeBron being LeBron." I was surprised that when he came back into the Chicago game when it already was decided that a hatchet man wasn't put in to take him out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Najee said:


> I believe that's why some people are making the "LeBron is a douche bag" comments. LeBron James was doing something that essentially was making light of the game/taunting the opposing team and then acted like the opposing team is not supposed to say something to him.
> 
> He really should have thought that out and realize some players aren't going to dismiss his elctro-Jackson 5 routine as "LeBron being LeBron." I was surprised that when he came back into the Chicago game when it already was decided that a hatchet man wasn't put in to take him out.


Speaking of hatchet men ...

LeBron James can count his lucky stars that Danny Fortson wasn't still in the league and playing on that Chicago Bulls team.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Precious stats^ To his defense, almost every player (star or not) are guilty of it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Speaking of hatchet men ...
> 
> LeBron James can count his lucky stars that Danny Fortson wasn't still in the league and playing on that Chicago Bulls team.








SOMEBODY DANNY FORTSON DAT FOO!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That is not at all similar.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

He can do whatever he wants, guy is having fun, no harm in it..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im all for guys having fun and actually like when the Cavs do the poses and things after the intros. 

However, there is a line that can be crossed. What LeBron was doing in that video is just plain assanine. If you want to dance when there is a timeout and celebrate with your team, cool. Dont get up off the bench and dance while play is going on, you lok like a fool. Dont start shaking it at the line with you are up 18 and then ***** when someone lays your *** out next time you get into the paint.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lebron ia a moron. Nothing new here.
But Noah just climbed a few ladders on my "Xavier-McDaniel's-no-BS-taking" list.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron does it for attention, not to rub-it in the face of the opponent. He knows the camera will zoom in on him. He's always been like that. 

Not saying it's right, that's just his personality. The fact he's still only 24 plays into it as well, when he's in his 30's I doubt you will see him dancing around. 

The other factor is it's not like the coaching staff would dare to say something to him about it and risk pissing him off. Mike Brown knows where his bread is buttered for example so don't expect it to stop anytime soon. 

Also like someone else said, if you don't like the dancing - beat CLE. You don't see Lebron having fund out there when we are losing or in a tight game. Look at the first CHI game, he wasn't dancing then..


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Is it really _that_ serious?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Is it really _that_ serious?


Nope. Just an annoying spoiled little punk move by Lebron. Not that huge of a deal, I just hope someone Bruce Bowens his ankles to teach him a lesson.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope. Just an annoying spoiled little punk move by Lebron. Not that huge of a deal, I just hope someone Bruce Bowens his ankles to teach him a lesson.


Your posts in this thread have been very endearing, Drunkie. Please keep it up!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not drunk today. Tummy ache.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

it's annoying. Before the game and during timeouts that's cool. But they did it while the game was going on? Not cool. Well if he was on the bench sitting maybe.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron does it for attention, not to rub-it in the face of the opponent. He knows the camera will zoom in on him. He's always been like that.
> 
> Not saying it's right, that's just his personality. The fact he's still only 24 plays into it as well, when he's in his 30's I doubt you will see him dancing around.
> 
> ...


Kevin Durant - I want to be great, just dont think I have to be a bad guy to do that.

That's a 21 year old guy, I dont see him dancing around the court. Bron being 24 shouldn't be an excuse for making a fool of himself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks like a *******.

I can handle a shimmy shake every now and then - but a full blown dance routine?

Gimme a break.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's new here? He's been doing this stupid grinning, laughing, dancing routine since he came in the league. Him and Dwight Howard, it's why I find them both annoying. Stop smiling and play basketball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HB said:


> Kevin Durant - I want to be great, just dont think I have to be a bad guy to do that.
> 
> That's a 21 year old guy, I dont see him dancing around the court. Bron being 24 shouldn't be an excuse for making a fool of himself.


Lebron's an attention hog, Durant not so much. I think B-Boozer is correct: Lebron likes the attention so he does the dancing. I think people have every right to be annoyed with it but I do think there should be consistency. The dancing on the bench when your teammate does something good doesn't seem so bad in terms of sportsmanship to things like Mutumbo's finger waggling, KG getting in guys even when he's not dressed, Bird taunting, etc. He tends to get going when one of his guys does something good and not when the other team shoots an airball for example


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LeBron is a winner! Sportsmanship need not apply to winners. Winners dont shake hands and they dance all over the opponents court during blowout victories.... Lebron James, setting the standerd since June 2009.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It doesn't really make a difference on the court, but he does look like a clown. He should cut that **** out.


Agreed. That sort of stuff is good for maybe one 2-3 second self-deprecating outburst on the sly and nothing more. So far I've seen about as much footage of him dancing on the sidelines as Ronny Turiaf. It's scrub/clown behavior.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think LeBron is a dick. Honestly.

I supported him and liked watching him for a long time now, and would constantly put LBJ over Kobe simply because I liked LBJ and was indifferent on Kobe.

But man, the guy is a douchebag sometimes. It shows no class, no discipline, no respect. Just knock that **** off and play basketball. If you're not playing, sit on the bench just like every other NBA player and play the role you're given. It also shows what a windbag Mike Brown is, because if he played for an old school coach (or a good coach), they would have reprimanded him and told him to sit his *** down.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> He can do whatever he wants, guy is having fun, no harm in it..


exactly. never thought I'd see so many posters get hot under the collar from a non-event like this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If LBJ played for Pop or Jerry Sloan he wouldn't be acting like an *** clown 24/7 like he does in Cleveland.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> If LBJ played for Pop or Jerry Sloan he wouldn't be acting like an *** clown 24/7 like he does in Cleveland.


I wish LeBron had a coach like that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I wish LeBron had a coach like that.


I also believe these coaches would be great for LBJ, Rick Carlisle, Scott Skiles, Larry Brown, and Rick Adelman.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like when Lebron is out there dancing. His base nature is to clown around and make people laugh. He's never taunting his opponents like say the Celtics. He's out there having fun with his teammates and the fans. It's nice to see people having fun playing a game. 

I also think it's important for the team. It definitely seems to help the Cavs team chemistry, which is good because it's been a pretty rough season so far with Delonte West's problems, Z being shafted by Mike Brown, and Shaq sleeping with opposing player's wives.

Seems like a non-issue to be honest. I like dancing. I like endzone celebrations too.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I like when Lebron is out there dancing. His base nature is to clown around and make people laugh. He's never taunting his opponents like say the Celtics. He's out there having fun with his teammates and the fans. It's nice to see people having fun playing a game.
> 
> I also think it's important for the team. It definitely seems to help the Cavs team chemistry, which is good because it's been a pretty rough season so far with Delonte West's problems, Z being shafted by Mike Brown, and Shaq sleeping with opposing player's wives.
> 
> Seems like a non-issue to be honest. I like dancing. I like endzone celebrations too.


Hm. I see your point. It's also cool how quickly he bonds with rookies. I think within the team he doesn't come across as Lebron James, super mega star, and that's cool.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You also know who else used to dance a lot, court jesters...not very kingly of you Mr James.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron's an attention hog, Durant not so much. I think B-Boozer is correct: Lebron likes the attention so he does the dancing. I think people have every right to be annoyed with it but I do think there should be consistency. The dancing on the bench when your teammate does something good doesn't seem so bad in terms of sportsmanship to things like* Mutumbo's finger waggling*, KG getting in guys even when he's not dressed, *Bird taunting*, etc. He tends to get going when one of his guys does something good and not when the other team shoots an airball for example


Oh, puh-lease! swagger is one thing; acting like a little ***** is a whole different story.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If LeBron wants to dance so much, he should try out for the Cleveland Cavs cheerleading squad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I like when Lebron is out there dancing. His base nature is to clown around and make people laugh. He's never taunting his opponents like say the Celtics. He's out there having fun with his teammates and the fans. It's nice to see people having fun playing a game.
> 
> I also think it's important for the team. It definitely seems to help the Cavs team chemistry, which is good because it's been a pretty rough season so far with Delonte West's problems, Z being shafted by Mike Brown, and Shaq sleeping with opposing player's wives.
> 
> Seems like a non-issue to be honest. I like dancing. I like endzone celebrations too.


You're right. Lebrons just trying to cheer everyone up and be a clown. How many times has he danced when not blowing the other team out again?

Ohhhhhh...... never you say?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kevin Mchale just said on NBA TV regarding LBJ's dancing antics. Back in the day, when a guy would do a river dance during the game, like you see LeBron doing in games. The Head Coach would ask during a time out which one of his centers had the least amount of fouls, and that big's job would be to foul the hell out of the player doing the dance in this case LBJ, and send him to the floor hard. And when the player was on the floor, the big would say, now do you still want to dance. 

Love old school basketball. And Love Noah standing up to LeBron James, and tell him straight up to knock the dancing off, and Noah even mimicked how James dances when James, acted stupid, and say what what I do.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He wasn't dancing tonight.

In fact, Hamed Haddadi of all people put him on his ***.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I have to admit ... I was disappointed watching him during the Chicago game. I am a huge LeBron fan and could not, and didn't waste a minute trying, to find anything acceptable about what he was doing.

In fact, until the end of the game and he talked sensibly, I thought he may be on something. I was, in that case, happy to see he was just being stupid.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

The only thing i have to say about this is i know if i was playing against someone who was doing some elaborate jig right after getting an and one, or at any time in the 4th qtr. of a blow out like Lebron was I would be flaming mad and ready to throw fists if he took exception to the fact that i told him to stop. 

respect to Jokim for calling Lebron out and props on restrain himself from clocking that *******


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If Lebron would be dancing like that back in the day, during a blow out game, as soon as he got back into the game, he would have been put on his back or injured or a fight would have broken out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LeBron is 260lbs easy, probably closer to 275. Who the hell are you people kidding with this "back in the day" nonsense? LeBron would sh!t all over McHale and could probably knock the snot out of 90% of the under-260lbs big men of the 80's.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Piolo_Pascual said:


> Honestly, I dont have a problem with this. Im a huge advocate of people putting up a show for entertainment. I mean, I would'nt lie, Im waiting for that day to see Ron Artest bust a move out there. But Lebron crossed a line between having fun and looking like a sore loser the moment Lebron came to the Bulls bench to confront Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> I was like "Dude, you brought this upon yourself shoot your damn FT's and let it go"


Go watch Dancing With the Stars or something if you want to be "entertained" by dancing. This is basketball and Lebron is a pansy.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

There sure wasn't any dancing in Houston last night.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cap said:


> LeBron is 260lbs easy, probably closer to 275. Who the hell are you people kidding with this "back in the day" nonsense? LeBron would sh!t all over McHale and could probably knock the snot out of 90% of the under-260lbs big men of the 80's.


Because Lebron has proven he knows how to fight?

Lebron would cower like a ***** if someone raised a hand to him. Shaq is a giant, can he fight? No. Just ask Brad Miller after Shaq tried to swing a purse at him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Upset to be late to the party, but yea, where has then dancing been the last two games? I thought Lebron was a class clown and just wanted to entertain everyone.
It's strange, because instead of dancing, he was yelling at refs because he couldn't get his shot to fall. And making his confused/mad face anytime the camera was on him.

It would have been ****ing priceless if the other teams just started doing some gay choreographed bull**** dance like Lebron and his nancy teammates.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wheres Charles Oakley when you need him.

Charles Oakley taunting


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

I kinda miss Larry Johnson after that vid


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> He wasn't dancing tonight.
> 
> In fact, Hamed Haddadi of all people put him on his ***.







I lol'd. Who's dancing after that play LeBron?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

its always those foreigners from war-torn countries who care the least about a player's status.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

JT said:


> its always those foreigners from war-torn countries who care the least about a player's status.


Hamed Haddadi could give a **** about you, me, LeBron or anyone. He's just here to party.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lmao!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cinco de Mayo again.*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Hamed Haddadi could give a **** about you, me, LeBron or anyone. He's just here to party.


Do they give out shirts that read "Who's your Haddadi?" at Grizzlies games already?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That pick set by Hamed Haddadi was clearly legal. He completely wall smashed LeBron. Very nice win by the Grizzlies.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cap said:


> LeBron is 260lbs easy, probably closer to 275. Who the hell are you people kidding with this "back in the day" nonsense? LeBron would sh!t all over McHale and could probably knock the snot out of 90% of the under-260lbs big men of the 80's.


The size of a guy means very little if you actually know how to fight. And there were plenty of players in the NBA from the past and in the present that would smoke LeBron James in a fight. Hell I would put money on Jerry Stackhouse putting LeBron James to sleep in a street fight. Let alone guys like Charles Oakely or Danny Forston who would straight break James in two.

Also Kevin McHales point was, when a guy is driving for a lay up, for example in a half court setting, that player is highly vulnerable when jumping in the air, thats when the the hard foul would be committed on the player that was river dancing in the game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


>


What a goddamn flop. LeBron easily goes 265 and he's flattened by a guy who's about the same weight, and Haddadi didn't even move because of the impact? Give me a break.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

23AJ said:


> The size of a guy means very little if you actually know how to fight. And there were plenty of players in the NBA from the past and in the present that would smoke LeBron James in a fight. Hell I would put money on Jerry Stackhouse putting LeBron James to sleep in a street fight. Let alone guys like Charles Oakely or Danny Forston who would straight break James in two.
> 
> Also Kevin McHales point was, when a guy is driving for a lay up, for example in a half court setting, that player is highly vulnerable when jumping in the air, thats when the the hard foul would be committed on the player that was river dancing in the game.


Well then Bruce Bowen and DJ Mbenga would knock the snot out of any 80's player because they are both nth degree jujitsu black belts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cap said:


> Well then Bruce Bowen and DJ Mbenga would knock the snot out of any 80's player because they are both nth degree jujitsu black belts.


Obviously you know very little about Mixed Martial Arts or fighting in general if you take your comment seriously at all. But I'm sure it's a typical facetious comment.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nate Robinson could probably knock Bron out, you just dont look at size and decide so and so will be a better fighter. It doesn't work that way. Suge Knight was knocked out by a tiny guy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Obviously you know very little about Mixed Martial Arts or fighting in general if you take your comment seriously at all. But I'm sure it's a typical facetious comment.


What, how's that relevant? How many MMA fighters were around in the 80's? I can't tell if this is a joke but I'll laugh anyway. :laugh:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cap said:


> What, how's that relevant? How many MMA fighters were around in the 80's? I can't tell if this is a joke but I'll laugh anyway. :laugh:


How many MMA fighters are there now ? I have no idea, why would anyone know something like that ? 

You keep laughing I'll keep teaching. 

Secondly, I also said fighting in general. Interesting how you leave that out of your response, please try and discuss the topic in context and stop trying to pull out your facetious trump card. 

I'll leave you with Dana White's opinion, Now I'm paraphrasing here. But you need to do the home work so you can find the exact quote. Dana said, "Jeet Kune Do (the intercepting fist) Bruce Lees discipline, "is the father of mixed martial arts."

That in it's self goes well beyond the 80s. 

However I'm more familiar with brazilian jujitsu, and have read a lot about the Graces who were amazing, but jujitsu wasn't the only martial art they incorporated and practiced at. This point underlines the point I made before about fighting in general, there has been plenty of martial artists who were incredible in MMA realm of fighting, or in any realm well before the 90s, and UFC.

Now if you fast forward to the year 2009, and you have a guys like Tito Ortiz, Brock Lesnar, and Forrest Griffin in the MMA rankings who fight to their strengths but train in many aspects. What has really changed over time, is that there is a professional/public forum for fighters, so now it's much more popular, and of course like anything evolves, where before things were organized from a grass roots foundation.

///....

And incase anyone is wondering how this topic spun this far off topic, Cap said the following, and I quote -



> Well then Bruce Bowen and DJ Mbenga would knock the snot out of any 80's player because they are both nth degree jujitsu black belts.


and with that said ....

We get it Cap you think Bron is such a stud. Nobody smaller than him could harm him. He's so tough! And you be all dreamy about him. Enjoy that sucker.

I'll take Jerry Stackhouse in a bare knuckle back yard fight against LeBron James, and bet he puts James to sleep.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> The size of a guy means very little if you actually know how to fight. And there were plenty of players in the NBA from the past and in the present that would smoke LeBron James in a fight. Hell I would put money on Jerry Stackhouse putting LeBron James to sleep in a street fight. Let alone guys like Charles Oakely or Danny Forston who would straight break James in two.


Wait. Didn't Lebron and Fortson get into a fight like in Lebron's rookie year?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I honestly have no idea what kind of fighter Lebron is. I'm honestly not sure what we would base his fighting skills upon. He has never really gotten into a fight on the court. He's not like Melo in that regard, who we know can fight, because he's a ****ing moron and got suspended for like 20 games proving it.

It's like, who do you want? Guys like Kobe, Wade, or Lebron who don't get into that kind of thing, or guys like Stephen Jackson, Ron Artest, and Melo?

Ron Artest would beat the **** out of everyone from the 80s though. Didn't he break MJs ribs once?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Wait. Didn't Lebron and Fortson get into a fight like in Lebron's rookie year?


Yeah maybe, but Fortson had a target on his chest by that time up in Seattle. So nothing would of happened, I wonder what happened to Danny Fortson, he was always my favorite Cincinnati player. He was a great rebounder, defender, and could score. Shame his career ended quickly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He couldn't stay on the floor(fouls and technicals), and I THINK he had problems with coaches.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I honestly have no idea what kind of fighter Lebron is. I'm honestly not sure what we would base his fighting skills upon. He has never really gotten into a fight on the court. He's not like Melo in that regard, who we know can fight, because he's a ****ing moron and got suspended for like 20 games proving it.
> 
> It's like, who do you want? Guys like Kobe, Wade, or Lebron who don't get into that kind of thing, or guys like Stephen Jackson, Ron Artest, and Melo?
> 
> Ron Artest would beat the **** out of everyone from the 80s though. Didn't he break MJs ribs once?


He sure did, and he didn't even know it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

23AJ said:


> How many MMA fighters are there now ? I have no idea, why would anyone know something like that ?
> 
> You keep laughing I'll keep teaching.


lmao. MMA in the NBA buddy, not on the planet earth. Why the hell would I be talking about MMA fighters around the globe in a discussion about NBA fighting?  



> Secondly, I also said fighting in general. Interesting how you leave that out of your response, please try and discuss the topic in context and stop trying to pull out your facetious trump card.


You mentioned MMA, I didn't leave out anything. I can't address all the stupid things you say in your posts, we'd be here all day. 



> I'll leave you with Dana White's opinion, Now I'm paraphrasing here. But you need to do the home work so you can find the exact quote. Dana said, "Jeet Kune Do (the intercepting fist) Bruce Lees discipline, "is the father of mixed martial arts."
> 
> That in it's self goes well beyond the 80s.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, you'd think after all the years of being wrong about LeBron James' game that your obsession would die down and you'd stop talking about the dude entirely. All I can get out of this crap is that you have some as of yet unidentified disability.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

funny how when lebron does this, it's a big deal.. but when other players do it, no one finds it offensive (think ronny turiaf).

he gets some unfair criticism, like when he didn't shake hands with dwight. it wasn't an unsportsmanlike move, but it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Shame his career ended quickly.


Fortson was in the league for 10 years. I wouldn't say he had a quick career.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wish Charles Oakley, Anthony Mason, Xavier McDainel, Derek Harper, Dennis Rodman, the McKie brothers, Bill Laimber, Kermit Washington..etc were still in the NBA. "King" would definitely be put on his *** that's for sure...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Wait. Didn't Lebron and Fortson get into a fight like in Lebron's rookie year?


If they did Lebron got his *** kicked. So I highly doubt it was a "fight".


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Did someone just say Danny Fortson could score? No he ****ing couldn't.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> He sure did, and he didn't even know it.


Well, he was probably hammered drunk.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> Wheres Charles Oakley when you need him.
> 
> Charles Oakley taunting


Oak was THE MAN! Here is is owning LJ and Zo, two chiseled loudmouths, and neither DARES saying something to him. Man...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JT said:


> exactly. never thought I'd see so many posters get hot under the collar from a non-event like this.


Gossip is funnnn.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cap said:


> lmao. MMA in the NBA buddy, not on the planet earth. Why the hell would I be talking about MMA fighters around the globe in a discussion about NBA fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Point taken, even so, the user name you use Cap illustrates all that needs to be said about former NBA players during the 1980s and before, that were involved in MMA. So please continue to roll your eyes and talk out the side of your neck. 

I mentioned MMA and fighting in general numb skull. The latter was the part you deliberately left out. And please drop the elite status posturing, it's a message board, Cap you're here all day, and night regardless of your judgments regarding the quality of my posts.

I have an opinion about LeBron James, and I'm entitled to it. It has nothing to do with being right or wrong. 

Cap your post and thoughts in this thread started at the bottom...and it's been downhill ever since!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Did someone just say Danny Fortson could score? No he ****ing couldn't.


You realize Danny Fortson is second all time in scoring for Cincinnati only behind Oscar Robertson.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Fortson was in the league for 10 years. I wouldn't say he had a quick career.


Good point.

I suppose my comment was based more on the merit of actual basketball time on the court. Danny unfortunately had a lot of injuries that hampered his career. Missing a lot of basketball, three seasons worth, check the stats. He was also traded numerous times to many different teams, finding himself benched in favor of guys like Dirk Nowitzki and Antwan Jamison. Until eventually finding a home in Seattle. By that time he had a target on his chest by the league and officials. I'm sure many can remember him calling Stu Jackson a "gangster" for all the fines jackson imposed on Fortson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

23AJ said:


> You realize Danny Fortson is second all time in scoring for Cincinnati only behind Oscar Robertson.


I know of NBA Danny Fortson, and NBA Danny Fortson can't score for ****.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It cracks me up that modern guys like Bruce Bowen who will cheapshot players are looked down upon but a "big man" in the 80's who would take a guy out of the air and put him on his back for dancing a little on the sideline is admired for it. Just another way nostalgia affects peoples view of the past and present.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It cracks me up that modern guys like Bruce Bowen who will cheapshot players are looked down upon but a "big man" in the 80's who would take a guy out of the air and put him on his back for dancing a little on the sideline is admired for it. Just another way nostalgia affects peoples view of the past and present.


I'll affect your view on past and present. With a kick to the balls.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You got me bad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You got me bad.


It takes a strong man to admit that.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

FX™ said:


> I'm all for sportsmanship, but to be honest, I couldn't give a ****. If the guys wants to dance, let him dance.


This.

If you don't like it...play harder and make him get on the court and pay attention.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Point taken, even so, the user name you use Cap illustrates all that needs to be said about former NBA players during the 1980s and before, that were involved in MMA. So please continue to roll your eyes and talk out the side of your neck.
> 
> I mentioned MMA and fighting in general numb skull. The latter was the part you deliberately left out. And please drop the elite status posturing, it's a message board, Cap you're here all day, and night regardless of your judgments regarding the quality of my posts.
> 
> ...


:greatjob:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It cracks me up that modern guys like Bruce Bowen who will cheapshot players are looked down upon but a "big man" in the 80's who would take a guy out of the air and put him on his back for dancing a little on the sideline is admired for it. Just another way nostalgia affects peoples view of the past and present.


If you can't tell the difference between the two scenarios, well..


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

The "enforcer" role has been a dying breed in the NBA but you still see it especially with veteran bigs like Theo Ratliff who made a nasty flagrant foul last night. 

But its definitely a role that still has value particularly in the playoffs. Just sucks if an injury occurs but **** happens.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> If you can't tell the difference between the two scenarios, well..


The difference is about 20 years. That's it. Intent to hurt someone to "send a message" is just BS, no matter which generation. People just use those scenarios to toughen up previous eras but to me it just makes it look cowardly. If you want to send a message, why don't you block the guy going to the hoop instead of sending him to the floor? Why don't you dunk on him? Make a basketball play. All that other stuff is not tough or hardnose, it's being a cowardly punk.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The difference is about 20 years. That's it.


Not quite true. The difference is that trying deliberatelly to hurt people (your Bruce Bowen example) has always been "looked down", as you put it. On the other hand, fouling hard or making a physical stance (like leaning a little bit while putting a strong screen) is something different. 
You may not agree that someone can think ist's justified to "punish" a player who's showboating or showing opposite player up (sp?), and that's OK. But those scenarios are NOT the same.



> Intent to hurt someone to "send a message" is just BS, no matter which generation.


It has always happened. And, to my recolection, in many colective sports.



> People just use those scenarios to toughen up previous eras but to me it just makes it look cowardly. *If you want to send a message, why don't you block the guy going to the hoop instead of sending him to the floor? Why don't you dunk on him? *Make a basketball play. All that other stuff is not tough or hardnose, it's being a cowardly punk.


I think that's kinda naive. Haven't you ever face similar experiences playing sports?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Point taken, even so, the user name you use Cap illustrates all that needs to be said about former NBA players during the 1980s and before, that were involved in MMA. So please continue to roll your eyes and talk out the side of your neck.
> 
> I mentioned MMA and fighting in general numb skull. The latter was the part you deliberately left out. And please drop the elite status posturing, it's a message board, Cap you're here all day, and night regardless of your judgments regarding the quality of my posts.
> 
> ...


Repped, Cap is a trolling idiot.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I think that's kinda naive. Haven't you ever face similar experiences playing sports?


I think if someone is schooling you so bad that you want to fight them or knock them down or whatever form of violence you want to use, at that point they've already won. You knock them to the ground and it sends what message? You can school me but if you dance afterwards I will beat you up! 

It's lame.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Like others have said, beat them and he won't dance... simple as that.


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

does anyone else think NBA players are afraid to pop this guy for reasons other than basketball? i know that mchale would've laid him out 20 years ago, but individual NBA stars were arguably not as financially influential back then.

lebron doesn't really deserve the kind of respect necessary to say, "beat him and he'll stop." he's never won a title. KG and kendrick perkins have, so why don't they pop him?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

tr1986 said:


> does anyone else think NBA players are afraid to pop this guy for reasons other than basketball? i know that mchale would've laid him out 20 years ago, but individual NBA stars were arguably not as financially influential back then.
> 
> lebron doesn't really deserve the kind of respect necessary to say, "beat him and he'll stop." he's never won a title. KG and kendrick perkins have, so why don't they pop him?


Could be the fact thats its early in the regular season.

Hard/statement fouls really don't have a place in the modern NBA unless its in the playoffs or an important regular season game to secure a seed/division/etc.


----------



## tr1986 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jakain said:


> Could be the fact thats its early in the regular season.
> 
> Hard/statement fouls really don't have a place in the modern NBA unless its in the playoffs or an important regular season game to secure a seed/division/etc.


i don't understand why. if someone lays a player out early in the season (say he's going for a drive to the basket, doesn't have to be lebron) that injured player will be less likely to drive in the playoffs versus the same opponent. meanwhile, the enforcer might get suspended for a meaningless game in february, but if it's in the playoffs, the possible suspension would not be for a meaningless game, but a playoff game. also, many more people will be watching the playoff game live.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Maybe players don't do it because it has no place in basketball and it's a cowardly cheapshot move that will also get them fined a great deal of money.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

tr1986 said:


> i don't understand why. if someone lays a player out early in the season (say he's going for a drive to the basket, doesn't have to be lebron) that injured player will be less likely to drive in the playoffs versus the same opponent. meanwhile, the enforcer might get suspended for a meaningless game in february, but if it's in the playoffs, the possible suspension would not be for a meaningless game, but a playoff game. also, many more people will be watching the playoff game live.


Hard/statement fouls are not necessarily injury inducing fouls. There is a difference between intentionally trying to injure someone and a hard foul like knocking them on their *** or stopping them from completing a play to the basket. But if someone is trying to obviously injure someone, thats when the refs look at the situation and have a choice between what flagrant foul to assess: the second one being an automatic ejection.

NBA teams also don't really play physical basketball until the end of the regular reason and it gets amped up in the playoffs. Early in the regular season doesn't make much sense but I do agree that putting Lebron on his *** for his dirty dancing should've been expected; and again thats different than trying to keep his *** injured on the bench. There's also the sportsmanship and professionalism factor: if your franchise is intentionally trying to injure guys like Lebron James (especially early in the regular season) then basically everyone else in the league is going to act on a similar level against your own players. The amount of negative attention could get to the point where more rules are written to stop such practice.

Anyone remember Dwight Howard's helicopter-blades-for-elbows last playoffs? Robert Horry's hip check on Nash? Kobe's elbow to Artest's throat? Enforcing is still alive just largely reserved for the playoffs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think if someone is schooling you so bad that you want to fight them or knock them down or whatever form of violence you want to use, at that point they've already won. You knock them to the ground and it sends what message? You can school me but if you dance afterwards I will beat you up!
> 
> It's lame.


Sorry, Patches, but we're still talking about different stances.
I'm not advocating some Totonto player trying to injure Kobe Bryant when he was delivering 81 pts on them. You are using "violence" broadly.
What I am saying is that if a player is being disrespectfull in the game, trying to clown people, a proper way to make him stop would be a physical play. Not injury-inducing, per se, like, say, Malone to Zeke (eventhough it was a different scenario). 
It has nothing to do about "beating one up". It's a way to say "stop that s***". It should work a whole lot better than screaming from the bench, Noah-style.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sorry, Patches, but we're still talking about different stances.
> I'm not advocating some Totonto player trying to injure Kobe Bryant when he was delivering 81 pts on them. You are using "violence" broadly.
> What I am saying is that if a player is being disrespectfull in the game, trying to clown people, a proper way to make him stop would be a physical play. Not injury-inducing, per se, like, say, Malone to Zeke (eventhough it was a different scenario).
> It has nothing to do about "beating one up". It's a way to say "stop that s***". It should work a whole lot better than screaming from the bench, Noah-style.


Well if the intent is not injury then physical defense is awesome. That's good basketball. However, I think a "hard foul" on a guy who is going full speed or in the air does not qualify as physical defense. That's just dangerous.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well if the intent is not injury then physical defense is awesome. That's good basketball. However, I think a "hard foul" on a guy who is going full speed or in the air does not qualify as physical defense. That's just dangerous.


Damn, Patches, i'm not advocating a McHale-to-Rambis clothesline (sp?) or something.  
An extended leg will do. Or a stronger-than-usual screen. whatever gets a player on the floor, and provides the fouling player to say: "stop that s*** or you better start making free throws", or something.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The dancing ain't stopping anyone from watching him anyway, why stop? 

The NBA was much more fun when people had their signature moves, like Antoine Walker's shimmy or Dikembe Mutombo's finger. I don't know. This is probably a purist thing, but violence aside, the NBA should be the closest it can be to a playground. 

Personally, I find it fun when the people I play with scream "Hibachi!" or do the shimmy during a game, and I have the more charismatic players in the NBA to thank for that. 

I don't enjoy LeBron's dancing though, on an entertainment level, but there's no reason why it should be a big deal.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tr1986 said:


> lebron doesn't really deserve the kind of respect necessary to say, "beat him and he'll stop." he's never won a title.


that doesn't make any sense at all.


----------

